# [September 5, 2015] Indiana State (0-0) vs. Butler (0-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *



*

Indiana State Sycamores (0-0, 0-0 MVFC) vs. Butler Bulldogs (0-0, 0-0 Pioneer)

Memorial Stadium - Terre Haute, IN
Saturday, September 5, 2015 
Kickoff: 3:05pm EST*​


----------



## jason.horner.902

Anyone having a tailgate party


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

jason.horner.902 said:


> Anyone having a tailgate party



Surely Jason is?!?! He usually does!!

Glad to see the first game thread posted, all-be-it early I am ready for football season to be here!


----------



## new sycamore fan

Need to make a statement against the Bulldogs.  Although we beat them a few years ago, the team didn't finish well, and the final score was much closer than it should have been.  We usually tailgate near the southwest corner of the stadium on the grass.  Look for a bunch of Moms with their kids jerseys on.  A new schedule poster was on Facebook today--my wife sent it to me because I belong to the OFC and don't do social media.


----------



## jason.horner.902

Yes indeed! We'll be ready, my wife and three children will be there to root on our son/brother and my brother and his wife. We already started putting down a list of tailgating items.... TOO EXCITED lol


----------



## jason.horner.902

new sycamore fan said:


> Need to make a statement against the Bulldogs.  Although we beat them a few years ago, the team didn't finish well, and the final score was much closer than it should have been.  We usually tailgate near the southwest corner of the stadium on the grass.  Look for a bunch of Moms with their kids jerseys on.  A new schedule poster was on Facebook today--my wife sent it to me because I belong to the OFC and don't do social media.
> 
> View attachment 1214



On the official Sycamore FB page is where the poster is?


----------



## jason.horner.902

I apologize for the repetitive question. I found it.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Surely Jason is?!?! He usually does!!
> 
> Glad to see the first game thread posted, all-be-it early I am ready for football season to be here!



Nope. I'll be there but I don't think I'm tailgating. I didn't renew my season tickets, either.

I didn't appreciate comments made by the football staff towards members of this community. I'll only be attending a couple games this year.


----------



## jason.horner.902

I didn't know any ill remarks/feelings were made or felt


----------



## new sycamore fan

Jason, you're always welcome to come and join us for the games that you get to.  Unfortunate because you have been one of the programs biggest supporters and fans.  Hope you'll look us up when you're in town.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Coaches would do well to remember that their best fans are the ones that talk about their teams. Apathy is the great program killer at ISU.


----------



## WOZ

IndyTreeFan said:


> Coaches would do well to remember that their best fans are the ones that talk about their teams. Apathy is the great program killer at ISU.



Very true!   Also remember that avid fan's negative comments are also counter productive.  Especially when they are outlandish, untrue and intend to be hurtful.  For the most part, I'd like to believe that this forum has done a great job in creating more excitement and interest in ISU athletics!   The athletic dept. needs to consider our total body of work over the years.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

jason.horner.902 said:


> I didn't know any ill remarks/feelings were made or felt



It's really not a big deal. Just for the sake of full disclosure, here goes:

The Indianapolis Star ran an article about our football program finances and facilities problem based off of discussions we've had on this site for multiple years now. The article was spot on and the timing didn't sit well with folks in Terre Haute. Shortly after National Signing Day, Coach Sanford stated that he believe opposing schools used that against the program in recruiting. 

Original Article/Discussion Here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?33359
Sanford's Comments/Discussion Here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?33979

It's one of those things where I feel like the members of this site have done more to promote Sycamore athletics than even most University members have so I'm not going to stand idly by and let someone take a veiled shot because that's what it was. When many of the non alum employees or coaches have moved on, us diehards will still be here supporting our alma mater. So I decided I'd simply not renew my season tickets.

Instead I sent in a donation towards the Larry Bird scholarship fund and will buy basketball season tickets if they get the weekend package finally rolling like I was told they were going to. I still wear all of my Sycamore football gear and will cheer my ass off out of respect to the student-athletes that bust their ass every day for our great school. Just taking my discretionary spending elsewhere outta principle.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

new sycamore fan said:


> Jason, you're always welcome to come and join us for the games that you get to.  Unfortunate because you have been one of the programs biggest supporters and fans.  Hope you'll look us up when you're in town.



Much appreciated. It's going to be a sad day when I don't see you Saturday mornings with your big ole cigar. Maybe you can adopt and Alex/Mark can bring him up to speed?


----------



## sycamore tuff

jason.horner.902 said:


> Anyone having a tailgate party



Does a bear eat berries?


----------



## jason.horner.902

sycamore tuff said:


> Does a bear eat berries?



Well, I'm excited for my family and I to meet everyone and enjoy the atmosphere.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore tuff said:


> Does a bear eat berries?



No, it eats humans:






Or pic-a-nic baskets:


----------



## sycamore tuff

Jason Svoboda said:


> Nope. I'll be there but I don't think I'm tailgating. I didn't renew my season tickets, either.
> 
> I didn't appreciate comments made by the football staff towards members of this community. I'll only be attending a couple games this year.



I read through the articles listed and couldn't find anything negetive that was said by the staff.  Perhaps it was not in those articles.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Hey I thought about Yogi when I mentioned berries.  I almost said picnic baskets.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

sycamore tuff said:


> I read through the articles listed and couldn't find anything negetive that was said by the staff.  Perhaps it was not in those articles.



If you see me at the Butler game, flag me down and we'll chat.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm going to make this real simple. While your reading this understand that my good friend and my brother-in-law played football for Indiana State during some of the really tough years. 

The landscape of college football and college athletics in generally has changed drastcially over the last couple of years. I work in healthcare, as much as healthcare has been turned upside down by the PPACA (you know it as Obama Care) the college athletic world has been turned upside down by the Power 5 conferences and a little known term called "autonomy". It wasn't that long ago that healthcare reform was a little known term, we have seen what it has done to our healthcare system. Not to be out done?? 

So after doing my homework and listening to the greater good I took it upon myself to reach out to the Indy Star. Gregg Doyel wrote a very credible article in my estimation. I haven't fully embraced all of his work to this point, in fact I've been vocally against some of it since this piece on Twitter. That being said, he heard, he listened and he investigated this situation. Indiana State - our University basically shut him down and dismissed it. The major fundraising branch of the University (in which my friends, some of which I consider family are employed by) minimized it to an issue that a simple $25,000 gift could solve. Do you all have any idea how many gifts of that size Indiana State gets each year? Let me tell you - you can count them on two hands and two feet. 

I got hate mail and texts for reaching out to the Indy Star. People who don't know me from Adam thought I was some insane fan that was a part of SycamorePride who did't know what I was talking about. I don't have to come on here and tell you who I am, how I was raised and what I stand for - most of you already know. I went out of my way at a recent Fellowship for Christian Athletes event in which several of our current and former players/coaches spoke out to tell Coach Stanford that I am the one that contacted the Indy Star. Notice, I didn't say that I apologized for the article but I did aplogize for any negative attention or recruiting difficulties the program experienced because of the article. Because that is the kind of person I am - I didn't hide from this, everyone knows who I am on here - I owned it and I am proud of it. My intention was not to set our program back more than many before me already have. My intention was far from it, I reached out to save our program and save the legacy that many have worked hard and fought for on and off the field. I would imagine alum, donors, fans and media heads never thought that UAB would shut down their football program, they did - it is a very real topic that we should never ignore. 

Enough with the past and what we shouldn't ignore. You know what I am more proud of? I am proud of the people of the forum that spend money, time, energy on Indiana State athletics. I am proud of Jason for everything he does for SycamorePride and Indiana State athletics, he will never get enough credit. I am proud of members of this forum like ITF, sycamorebaker, Bent, SouthGrand, Bally, BlueBlazer, StateFan, Treefan, sycamore proud, ISUCC, Eleven, SycFromBirth, bluethunder, DaveInTH and many others (BankShot) who have represented this site and this university for a long long time. You can go around and publicly trash this site and the people who represent it all you want, at the end of the day you people on here are the ones that back blue and white (and black, sorry 4Q) to the core. I don't think anyone has the right to be publicly critical of the efforts of the fans on this forum and what they mean to Indiana State University.

THE END! And for the record I bought season tickets for my sister and her husband yesterday - no matter what people think of me and me reaching out to the Indy Star. If you don't know me... You don't understand me and what drives me. I do it because I love Indiana State University and I will defend it and fight for it to my absolute core - judge me now, please.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

And you know what, just because I probably didn't word it as well as Jason did - just read this post of his from back in February: 


Jason Svoboda said:


> I'm just going to drop a couple things in here for everyone to ponder.
> 
> 1) This is a pet peeve of mine, but you guys are not bloggers. Thinking in terms of relationships, a blog would be considered a centralized, one-to-many relationship where responses are aimed at the blog's author whereas a discussion forum is a many-to-many, decentralized setup where everyone shares, collaborates, etc. Sycamore Pride is not a blog, it is a discussion forum or message board. You are not a blogger, you are a forum member. If you want an example of a blog, check out SycamoreHoops.com.
> 
> 2) I like how there has been a continual smear of this site and its members by Todd Golden and the school as if everything that is said on here is negative or lies. It's gone on since we launched in 2007 and it's beyond comical at this point. There is the belief that because we're just some site on the Internet that it somehow discounts or devalues our opinions and conversations.
> 
> If you look around at other Valley boards or even branch out to other conferences or schools, the local paper's beat writer is often a contributing member on the school's biggest forum. Ask Todd Golden why Tom James or Craig Pearson are no longer active members here when both used to post. It is at his directive. Hell, a lot of times coaches and administrators are, too. I helped a xfactor set up his Xavier board and Chris Mack registered and called for fans to get out to games. As Twitch says, if you want to be big time, act like it and other schools get it. Indiana State? Not so much.
> 
> 3) Golden's article and the tone from University officials just reiterate what several of us have said forever now -- the University makes it as difficult as possible to be an ISU fan.
> 
> 4) The University needs turnover. I'm sure this is going to piss some of you off over there in Terre Haute, but a LOT of you lack passion for the University and creativity in your jobs. If Indiana State hired some of those "anxiety ridden bloggers" maybe the school wouldn't be such a minor league shit show. How about we try another White Out? Shit, that didn't work... what else ya got? Oohh, ohh, I know... How about a Black Out?!
> 
> Honestly, I could go on but what's the point. The comments made by the University make it very clear that they want your money but then they want you to promptly shut your mouth. I don't claim to be anything special to this University but I give a LOT of time towards putting Sycamore athletics on the map online and getting it in the minds of others. I can count the times I've been thanked on one hand. Believe me, I'm not bitter about that, either... I just chalk it up to more of the same and what every last one of you have probably said a thousand times -- that's just ISU for you.


----------



## niklz62

Im bumping this.  I really want to see us kick the ____ out of them to start a 3 game win streak going into the conference season


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> It's really not a big deal. Just for the sake of full disclosure, here goes:
> 
> The Indianapolis Star ran an article about our football program finances and facilities problem based off of discussions we've had on this site for multiple years now. The article was spot on and the timing didn't sit well with folks in Terre Haute. Shortly after National Signing Day, Coach Sanford stated that he believe opposing schools used that against the program in recruiting.
> 
> Original Article/Discussion Here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?33359
> Sanford's Comments/Discussion Here: http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?33979
> 
> It's one of those things where I feel like the members of this site have done more to promote Sycamore athletics than even most University members have so I'm not going to stand idly by and let someone take a veiled shot because that's what it was. When many of the non alum employees or coaches have moved on, us diehards will still be here supporting our alma mater. So I decided I'd simply not renew my season tickets.
> 
> Instead I sent in a donation towards the Larry Bird scholarship fund and will buy basketball season tickets if they get the weekend package finally rolling like I was told they were going to. I still wear all of my Sycamore football gear and will cheer my ass off out of respect to the student-athletes that bust their ass every day for our great school. Just taking my discretionary spending elsewhere outta principle.



I thought his quote was related to the Indystar article, which basically was a repeat of so many others we've seen over the years, but maybe I misremembering it.


----------



## sycamore tuff

Maybe the butler can make a run to the concession stand for us.


----------



## Pacercolt99

I have been coming to ISU games since 1967. After going to school from 1975 to 1980 I still enjoy watching the ebb and flow of ISU athletics. For me, I have always enjoyed watching the athletes. I admire they chose ISU.  For me, winning is important but not necessary. I have never been a season ticket holder but that doesn't mean I don't pay attention. I have enjoyed this site. It gives me different perspectives. If this site is for Sycamore fans then it is not for any one individual. Get over yourselves.  Pouting over an article in the Gannett owned Indy Star is not worth it. The Star is losing subscribers faster than IU is losing basketball players. The Star is now the voice of liberalism in our conservative State. The Star try's to sell newspapers with controversy. If Doyle wants to diss ISU then who cares? What I care is not what some newcomer to our State has to say, but rather I get to hear March On and see ISU athletes compete hard.  I come here for the athletes. I come hear to learn. I come here because I believe in Blue.....win or lose.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Sycamores by three touchdowns.


----------



## niklz62

Jason Svoboda said:


> Sycamores by three touchdowns.



Id like Butler to score 7 or less.  Id feel better about the season.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

ISU   45
BUT  7


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> ISU   45
> BUT  7



Id like that


----------



## bent20

Is there any school with a bigger disparity in funding between football and basketball than Butler? Interesting how they spend several millions on the basketball program and treat the football team like irrelevant afterthought. I wonder how the players and coaches there feel about that.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> Is there any school with a bigger disparity in funding between football and basketball than Butler? Interesting how they spend several millions on the basketball program and treat the football team like irrelevant afterthought. I wonder how the players and coaches there feel about that.



Not many. Can throw in their Big East counterparts Georgetown and Villanova both playing at the FCS level. Even though Butler is in the PFL, nearly every kid is on academic aid from what I understand.


----------



## bent20

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not many. Can throw in their Big East counterparts Georgetown and Villanova both playing at the FCS level. Even though Butler is in the Patriot, nearly every kid is on academic aid from what I understand.



Georgetown is a good comparison, but doesn't Villanova have scholarships in football? They've actually had some good teams and have toyed with the idea of moving to the FBS in the past.

It's just odd to me that Butler has moved so far beyond us in basketball, but in football we're still the dominant team (at least we should be).


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Not many. Can throw in their Big East counterparts Georgetown and Villanova both playing at the FCS level. Even though Butler is in the Patriot, *nearly every kid is on academic aid from what I understand.*




This is my understanding also.  My source is a former  Butler player.


----------



## Bally #50

bent20 said:


> Georgetown is a good comparison, but doesn't Villanova have scholarships in football? They've actually had some good teams and have toyed with the idea of moving to the FBS in the past.
> 
> It's just odd to me that Butler has moved so far beyond us in basketball, but in football we're still the dominant team (at least we should be).



Looking forward to a full day (and night) in Terredice on Saturday. I think all of us are anxious to get this season off to a good start. I'll be at Purdue as well and obviously, that game will give us a real idea how good this team will (can) be. I like the fact the we FINALLY open the season at home. It's the first time in FIVE years that we have done that. I am also excited that the athletic department has decided to organize pre-game festivities for both the Butler game as well as the SeMo game. Since the weather is cooperating (for a change), there should be a nice crowd on Saturday. Can't wait. 

Did anyone else notice the "INDIANA SMALL-COLLEGE FOOTBALL CAPSULES" in the Indy Star this morning? Not too sure if it is intentionally insulting to our program but I sure took it that way. Just another in a long list of IndyStar transgressions. Nevertheless, game on and I look forward to seeing many of you this weekend~


----------



## 4Q_iu

bent20 said:


> Georgetown is a good comparison, but doesn't Villanova have scholarships in football? They've actually had some good teams and have toyed with the idea of moving to the FBS in the past.
> 
> It's just odd to me that Butler has moved so far beyond us in basketball, but in football we're still the dominant team (at least we should be).



Georgetown Univ (Washington, DC) is the BEST example.  There's virtually zero interest in the program.   Villanova had the opportunity to move to FBS but the Augustinian Brothers decided to spend less $$ and stay in the FCS.    The Big East (pre-American Athl Conf) was desperately hoping that Villanova would move to the FBS and "save the Big East."

As to butler...   I'm Shocked, SHOCKED that a NON-Scholarship football program has Football players on Scholarship?!?!   I'm SHOCKED.

And as the $$$ between MBB and football are drastically different; it's not that surprising that butler has sunk their $$$ into MBB.


----------



## niklz62

has there been a year recently where at least one school in that conference didnt get in trouble for some sort of "scholarship" problem?


----------



## bent20

4Q_iu said:


> Georgetown Univ (Washington, DC) is the BEST example.  There's virtually zero interest in the program.   Villanova had the opportunity to move to FBS but the Augustinian Brothers decided to spend less $$ and stay in the FCS.    The Big East (pre-American Athl Conf) was desperately hoping that Villanova would move to the FBS and "save the Big East."
> 
> As to butler...   I'm Shocked, SHOCKED that a NON-Scholarship football program has Football players on Scholarship?!?!   I'm SHOCKED.
> 
> And as the $$$ between MBB and football are drastically different; it's not that surprising that butler has sunk their $$$ into MBB.



On financial aid, not scholarships.

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...id.doc&usg=AFQjCNHnLFNYjLm_7AJG6G_af8OREDUg9g


----------



## new sycamore fan

Not in the last 3 years. San Diego and Jacksonville have blown their playoff opportunities due to "improper financial aid" to football players. Whatever that means!?


----------



## treeman

Is this game going to be broadcast on espn3 with our new equipment?


----------



## ISUCC

treeman said:


> Is this game going to be broadcast on espn3 with our new equipment?



it'll be on Ustream, see the sycamore vision thread


----------



## Fiji Bill 72

Today, NBC Chanel 5 in Chicago reported that NIU is attempting to get more students to home football games. So, they are giving away free tuition for the Spring semester. To qualify for the drawing, a student must attend all home games from start to finish. Not a bad idea. Not sure how they are going to check for accuracy, but worth a try. Oh, and they have been going to bowl games for years and still have problems with student attendance.


----------



## bent20

Fiji Bill 72 said:


> Today, NBC Chanel 5 in Chicago reported that NIU is attempting to get more students to home football games. So, they are giving away free tuition for the Spring semester. To qualify for the drawing, a student must attend all home games from start to finish. Not a bad idea. Not sure how they are going to check for accuracy, but worth a try. Oh, and they have been going to bowl games for years and still have problems with student attendance.



Here is more info. It's an interesting idea, but I don't know how much I like the idea of it coming out of the athletic department's marketing budget. And if it's a drawing for one scholarship, I doubt many students who wouldn't otherwise attend some games, will jump on it.

From the article:

If a student attends all six home football games and checks into a special app every time to prove they stayed the whole time, they are eligible to enter a drawing to win tuition for the Spring 2016 semester. 

http://northernpublicradio.org/post/niu-offers-free-tuition-incentive-football-attendance


----------



## niklz62

didnt we do this?  i thought we had some incentives in the last few years.  I like to check in on their loyalty rewards app at games.  ive never had any intent to redeem points for anything.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*GAME NOTES: Sycamores open 2015 at home vs. Butler on Saturday*






Indiana State football will open the 2015 season at home on Saturday against the Butler Bulldogs. Kickoff is set for 3:05 p.m. at Memorial Stadium.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Crowe

Tried reading the game notes on my phone but gave up after Google play kept opening every 5 seconds wanting me to download the Uber app


----------



## sycamore tuff

bent20 said:


> On financial aid, not scholarships.
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...id.doc&usg=AFQjCNHnLFNYjLm_7AJG6G_af8OREDUg9g



A couple years ago after the Drake game at Memorial Stadium, I talked to one of their players.  He hold me that their scholarships are based on how they do in the classroom.  The higher their gpa, the higher their scholarship.  I happen to think that is a pretty good system.  Probably not too many players getting into problems in the classroom.


----------



## the johnner

Go Sycamores!! Pound Butler!! 
It looks like it's going to be a great day. Enjoy every second of it.
By far, most importantly:*STAY HEALTHY!!*!
Will be watching Mike's team, Wheaton St. Francis, hopefully, beat Bartlett. (Mike is teaching and coaching varsity football at St. Francis/taking several online courses, so he will be eligible to take the CPA exam this winter)
Hope to see many of you at Purdue.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

the johnner said:


> Go Sycamores!! Pound Butler!!
> It looks like it's going to be a great day. Enjoy every second of it.
> By far, most importantly:*STAY HEALTHY!!*!
> Will be watching Mike's team, Wheaton St. Francis, hopefully, beat Bartlett. (Mike is teaching and coaching varsity football at St. Francis/taking several online courses, so he will be eligible to take the CPA exam this winter)
> Hope to see many of you at Purdue.



CPA exam, eh?  My condolences to Mike's life... :bighanky:


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Holy crap... how far have we come?

I just looked at the line on the game and we're a 42.5 point favorite. Good night.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Jason Svoboda said:


> Holy crap... how far have we come?
> 
> I just looked at the line on the game and we're a 42.5 point favorite. Good night.



When did you last have a good eye exam?  Maybe it's time!


----------



## bent20

3-0 Sycamores. Too bad we didn't punch it in there.


----------



## bent20

Our running game looks really good!

Big run by Adam. Not great pass protection so far, but it sure is exciting to see a QB who can run.

10-0 Sycamores!


----------



## Bluethunder

TD Sycamores!  10-0 good guys.

Wish the camera would stay wide.  Keeps changing to a close up right before the snap and then they cant follow the ball.


----------



## bent20

Bluethunder said:


> TD Sycamores!  10-0 good guys.
> 
> Wish the camera would stay wide.  Keeps changing to a close up right before the snap and then they cant follow the ball.



Unless it's a run play or a sack, it's not very good.


----------



## bent20

Big play by Booker and they pick up a holding flag. TD Sycamores. Now up 17-0!


----------



## Bluethunder

Camera work has gotten better, except that I probably just jinxed that.  :dead:


----------



## bent20

Defense is dominating. Not sure they've had a first down yet.


----------



## bent20

Better camera work on that punt. Nice return by Sewall!


----------



## bent20

Wow, Matt Adam is fast. TD SYCAMORES!!!!

24-0 end of first quarter.


----------



## bent20

Matt Adam gets a pass tipped at the line and Butler makes the interception. D has been playing great. Let's keep them out here!


----------



## bent20

Turnover gives Butler good field position and they score with a short pass.

24-7 ISU now.


----------



## bent20

We're seeing too many silly mistakes on offense now.


----------



## bent20

Sycamores now up 30-7. Game being delayed due to bad weather in the area.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

I did get audio.  Had to turn it way up and hear the music from the stream, but that's ok. Good to have audio in synch with the video.  Better than I expected.  Did anyone find the secret to getting 95.9 radio to play?  From home, I get a talk radio program on that frequency.


----------



## bent20

95.9 is working fine for me. 

http://player.listenlive.co/29261

Doesn't look like there is that much passing through. Wouldn't expect this delay to last long.


----------



## CalFFBear

So did the coaches go with Matt?


----------



## bent20

CalFFBear said:


> So did the coaches go with Matt?



Yes, the way this game is going though, I'm sure Kline will be getting some playing time, too.


----------



## bent20

Matt Adam has looked great. My only concern are these tipped passes at the line.

Some pretty impressive stats so far.



    Pass
    Matt Adam INST
    7-12, 117 YDS, 1 TD
    Rush
    LeMonte Booker INST
    7 CAR, 107 YDS, 2 TD
    Rec
    Gary Owens INST
    4 REC, 80 YDS

We also have 206 total yards of rushing.


----------



## bent20

Got lucky that they called that a forward pass. Could have been another bad turnover.

Adam has played well, but wouldn't mind seeing Kline in the second.


----------



## bent20

Another delay due to lightning. Let's just call this half time and keep playing when they come back to the field.


----------



## bent20

For anyone checking in, it's still 31-7 ISU with 6:11 left in the second quarter. Weather delay.


----------



## Gotta Hav

Well, it should be clearing up soon.....I was wondering why the stat tracker wasn't moving. LOL.

http://radar.weather.gov/ridge/Conus/centgrtlakes_loop.php


----------



## bent20

I've been watching the radar off and on for the past hour. It's like there is this little storm stuck over Terre Haute.


----------



## Gotta Hav

bent20 said:


> I've been watching the radar off and on for the past hour. It's like there is this little storm stuck over Terre Haute.



Yeah....it's been there like forever....once it clears though...it looks like clear sailing!

I watched the whole Jackrabbits VS. Kansas game....a great game for SDSU, the MVC, and FCS football.


----------



## bent20

Is the weather really that bad? The game was delayed for 40 minutes, restarted briefly and has now been delayed for another hour.


----------



## blueblazer

bent20 said:


> Is the weather really that bad? The game was delayed for 40 minutes, restarted briefly and has now been delayed for another hour.


The last strike was directly over the stadium, very scary


----------



## bent20

I heard the one on the broadcast right before they went to the delay, but that was over an hour ago. I know they have to wait 30 minutes from when they saw the last strike. Are many people still left at the stadium? The game should be over by now, so I would assume a lot of people have left.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

bent20 said:


> I heard the one on the broadcast right before they went to the delay, but that was over an hour ago. I know they have to wait 30 minutes from when they saw the last strike. Are many people still left at the stadium? The game should be over by now, so I would assume a lot of people have left.



I'd say half left. Game restarts in 10 minutes.


----------



## 14erHog

Any thoughts on the team this year?


----------



## bent20

Radio is working now if you listen to the radio feed.


----------



## bent20

31-10 ISU at the half. Halftime should be pretty short.


----------



## bent20

Long TD pass to Owens. 

38-10 ISU


----------



## bent20

Nice interception by Thurman!

And another interception by Thurman!!!


----------



## bent20

Another long TD run by Booker.

ISU now up 45-10.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gary Owens can shit up and get! He is the best wide reciever we have had during my time on earth. Fact!


----------



## bent20

45-17. Butler scores on a long TD run by their QB. Kline did come in on the last drive.


----------



## bent20

Nice to see Kline get playing time but it's with all the reserves so hard to tell how he'll perform. 

Score still 45-17. Third quarter almost over.


----------



## bent20

Both of our QBs have looked really good today. Kline doing a good job with managing some of these young reserves who are in late.


----------



## bent20

52-17 ISU


----------



## bent20

And five hours later, it is over!

Indiana State 52
Butler 17


----------



## niklz62

Did they announce attendance

Never mind 3941 according to a site that had the game stats


----------



## ISUCC

any reason why Tonyan didn't play today?


----------



## bent20

ISUCC said:


> any reason why Tonyan didn't play today?



Thought he did and just didn't have a catch.


----------



## ISUCC

ok, just didn't see his name in the stats, so makes sense, hopefully we utilize his height as a receiver, he was pretty good last season



bent20 said:


> Thought he did and just didn't have a catch.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I think the coaches played it pretty close to the vest on both sides.  Nothing too flashy, and neither Tonyan nor Jamar Brown had a pass thrown to them.  I think they played it safe to avoid showing too much to Purdue.  In the first quarter, which was the only one that wasn't screwed up by the weather, we were absolutely dominant on both sides of the ball.  I mean, it wasn't even a game in the trenches.  We could be pretty good.  Next week will be a good test to see where we really are...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

*Sycamore offense explodes in 52-17 season opening win over Butler*






Lightning may have been striking all around Memorial Stadium, but it also striking on the field for the Sycamore offense as Indiana State exploded to a 52-17 victory over the Butler Bulldogs to open the 2015 season on Saturday afternoon.

Read more at GoSycamores...


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Gotta Hav

Adam's does have impressive SPEED, but he better know when to slide, in ALL future games.

His ability to run is already causing the Purdue coaching staff headaches, this is something that does need to be shown to them, and all other MVCF teams, however Adam's needs to discern when he faces faster Defenses with bigger players....when to get that last yard or two, especially if opposing Defensive players.....get a chance to Tee Off on him...causing a season ending injury.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Gotta Hav said:


> Adam's does have impressive SPEED, but he better know when to slide, in ALL future games.
> 
> *His ability to run is already causing the Purdue coaching staff headaches*, this is something that does need to be shown to them, and all other MVCF teams, however Adam's needs to discern when he faces faster Defenses with bigger players....when to get that last yard or two, especially if opposing Defensive players.....get a chance to Tee Off on him...causing a season ending injury.



Is that a fact? How do you know this to be true?


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Is that a fact? How do you know this to be true?



Who is asking, and who wants to know?


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Is that a fact? How do you know this to be true?



Bumping this...maybe you should change your moniker to Sniper State Of Mind.....shit, even girls and women can be snipers.   

Trying to get someone in your Cross Hairs is old, real old....give it a rest.


----------



## niklz62

Id say that wondering where they will be employed is the root cause of any headaches.


----------



## BansheeKuhn20

This was actually my 1st ever Sycamore Football game ever n since this one I've been to every home game since this. Including 2 away games Purdue 2015 n Western Illinois 2018 soon to be Illinois State 2019. I just can't believe it.


----------

